

The Last Supper: 16 Billion Pixels (172181 x 93611) - Goladus
http://www.haltadefinizione.com/en/cenacolo/look.asp

======
Goladus
Note there is music at the link. (I have no idea why).

The group singing is the Swingle Singers, if anyone is curious.

